# Where can I find discounted sunglasses?



## rglempera (Apr 2, 2011)

I invested in nice sunglasses back in 2007, RayBans that went for ~$200. They last until the previous week when my son man-handled them, now they are all bent out of shape. I've been looking for new glasses but all the shades I like at Sunglass Hut, Hudson's Bay etc run $250-400, and I'm thinking there might be somewhere to buy brand name shades at a lower price point without the risk of buying knock-offs. 

Anyone have any suggestions? If not I'll just suck it up and pay a few hunny again, they did last 5+ years, but rather save a few bucks if I can.

Thanks,

RG


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I have had $200 RayBan's and $9 Canadian Tire checkout sunglasses. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

If it's just a matter of the temples being wonky, try taking them to an optical store as they might be able to straighten them out. If they're not salvageable, try CL or ebay, or places like Winners for a cheaper brand that is still of decent(ish) quality.


----------



## skiwest (Oct 24, 2011)

I have heard that supper cheap sunglasses actaully hurt your eyes, something about don't filter out harmful rays but shade so pupils are open so more rays get to eyes and damage.

Anyway I buy polarized sunglasses from Smith which is good brand from Ebay store ASOgear.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with cedebe, it wouldn't hurt to at least stop by a store and see if they can fix them if they're not horribly mangled.

And I'll second skiwest, I've heard the same thing that it's better to get decent quality sunglasses that filter out UV rays. For the same reason you wear sunscreen etc on sunny days. The knockoffs might not have that.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Most of the cheaper sunglasses (> $20) block everything and usually state it somewhere.
I just picked up a polarized pair for $29 at Cabelas, cheap and effective.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

smartbuyglasses.ca designer glasses at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had some good experience at Winners. Brand name sunglasses at affordable prices, you do have to sift through lots of stuff but that's par for the course and part of the fun for me.


----------



## thesheet (Apr 20, 2012)

I bought a pair of sunglasses at a motorcycle shop, they are poly-carbonate safety glasses. I paid 20$ and they've lasted as long as any pair I've had (including 160$ Serengetti's I had in the 90's).

While on ebay, I found the same glasses for 3$ plus a silly 6.95 shipping. The ebay store owner will reduce shipping for multiple purchases. Purchase set up is weird, you have to buy and pay with paypal individually. He will then reimburse some shipping costs manually....

Go to ebay and type in: "Starlite Gateway Safety Glasses 466M new z87".

I just bought three pair for 23 ish $....


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A pair of sunglasses might cost $10 to make. Even a really 'good quality' pair. Anything you pay beyond $30 - $40 is brand premium (stupid tax).


----------



## tiffbou2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Beyond the rack has designer sunglasses on sale right now - most under $100, some under $30. They sometimes have RayBans. They can take forever to ship though - summer might be over before you even get them.


----------



## AayushiGupta (Jun 15, 2015)

If you are looking for the discounted sunglasses, then you are most welcome at Optickart. Search the name on Google and reach the website. hence you will find some latest brands and discounts.


----------

